# You Can't Please A Woman



## crewsk (Jun 30, 2005)

Hard to please 

Soon after my wife and I met, she mentioned how she really wished that she could afford a riding lawnmower. Shewas a single gal that worked all day and was often tired in the evening when she got home from work. 
So, being the handy sort of guy that I was, I made her a riding lawnmower. I guess I thought she would squeal with delight and give me a big hug. To this day I have never been able to understand why women are so hard to please.


----------



## middie (Jun 30, 2005)

lmao crewsk


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 30, 2005)

Don't let Maidrite see that, or he will be putting me to work!  LOL

 Barbara


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jun 30, 2005)

That's so cool!  I want one!

-Lauren-


----------



## mrsdove (Jul 4, 2005)

rotflmao

Love it!


----------



## bknox (Jul 9, 2005)

Maybe you should put a bathtub in the yard full of ice and refreshments so she can grab a drink while mowing. A refrigerator on the porch would be ideal, but am unsure of any financial situations.

If I had this as a kid, I could have mowed lawns and delivered papers all at once.

Bryan


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 9, 2005)

that is so cool, I love it, I want want too..


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 11, 2005)

What about this one?   


John


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 11, 2005)

Ronjohn I love the mower, what a cool idea.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 11, 2005)

Ronjohn, now that's more like it!! I want one like that!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 11, 2005)

RonJohn when in heck did ya find THAT thing?! Its cool!!


----------



## *Christina* (Jul 13, 2005)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> What about this one?
> 
> 
> John


 
what ? you made that too???


----------

